# Uvex Brillen, "tolles" Beispiel für nachhaltige Produktpolitik



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2012)

Ich ärger mich seit Anfang der Woche über die Produktpolitik der Fa. Uvex. Ich hab eine Bikebrille Uvex active vario, mit deren Funktion und Passform ich super zufrieden bin. Leider ist mir bei einem Sturz ein Eck vom Glas abgebrochen. Nun dachte ich mir, bestell ich einfach eine Ersatzscheibe, das Brillenmodell ist noch in der aktuellen Kollektion aufgeführt. Die Fa. Globetrotter, bei der ich die Brille gekauft habe, teilte mir mit, dass seitens des Vorlieferanten leider kein entsprechendes Ersatzteil geliefert werden kann. Ich dachte mir, das gibt´s doch nicht, und hab bei Uvex selber nachgefragt und siehe da, für das Modell uvex active vario werden keine Ersatzgläser geliefert.   Was bitte ist das für eine Produktpolitik? Immerhin kostet die Brille 100 EUR und ist damit kein Billigteil. So werf ich also das gut passende und völlig fehlerlose Gestell in den Müll, weil es die Fa. Uvex nicht für nötig hält, einen gewissen Prozentsatz der produzierten Gläser als Ersatzteil an den Fachhandel zu liefern. Irgendwie find ich das nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Jedenfalls werde ich beim nächsten Brillenkauf darauf achten, dass es Ersatzgläser dafür gibt und von der Fa. Uvex wird das Produkt sicher auch nicht sein. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Welche Firma bietet hier einen guten Service?


----------



## flametop (30. August 2012)

das ist echt ärgerlich. ich fahre schon lange eine oakley und ersatzgläser sind in allen möglichen tönungen, teilweise sogar von fremdanbietern, erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (30. August 2012)

Bei anderen Herstellern würdest du für Ersatzgläser mehr bezahlen, als bei Uvex für ne komplett neue Brille.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2012)

Das kann schon sein, aber ein Wegwerfprodukt für 100 EUR find ich dann doch etwas teuer. Vor allem, wenn dem leicht abgeholfen werden könnte. So leicht verdien ich meine Kohle leider nicht.


----------



## palmilein (30. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> So werf ich also das gut passende und völlig fehlerlose Gestell in den Müll, weil es die Fa. Uvex nicht für nötig hält, einen gewissen Prozentsatz der produzierten Gläser als Ersatzteil an den Fachhandel zu liefern.


UVEX Sports hat in Deutschland zwei Verkaufslinien (gehabt).
Einmal für den Sportfachhandel und eine Linie für Augenoptiker. 
Logischerweise wurde speziell für den Augenoptikischen-Handel Modelle entwickelt, die auch mit Verglasungen sprich Korrektionen anwendbar sind. 
Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur: als Augenoptiker unterscheidet sich ein und dasselbe Modell zum Sportfachhandel. Beispielsweise gab es die Radical mit verspiegelten Gläsern für den Sportfachhandel und mit "normalen" grauen Gläsern beim Augenoptiker. 

Inzwischen zieht sich aber UVEX aus dem Bereich für die Augenoptiker zurück und entsprechend nachteilig wirkt sich das auf die Produkte aus, denn einzelne Ersatzteile sind nun mal Gang und Gäbe als Augenoptiker. 

Selbst wenn Ersatzteile für den Sportfachhandel geliefert werden können, wer kann es denn dort offiziell austauschen? Natürlich reicht in der Regel ein einfacher Schraubendreher, aber es kostet Zeit und damit Geld, um einen Bügel auszutauschen oder eben Gläser. 
Dazu muss ein Lager betrieben werden und die einzlenen Positionen für die Ersatzteile vergeben werden. Kostet auch wieder Geld. 

Daher rentiert es sich für die Firmen mehr, die ganze Brille nur vorrätig zu halten. Traurig, aber leider wahr. 
Übrigens ein Grund, warum Brillen logischerweise beim Augenoptiker mehr kosten, weil natürlich sowas auch mit einkalkuliert wird (Ersatzteile tausch, Beratung etc. )


Prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass früher die Qualität allgemein besser war und die Produkte langlebiger konzipiert waren inklusive Ersatzteile. 
Damals wurden Produkte allerdings auch noch hier gefertigt...


----------



## StreetDownHill (30. August 2012)

Ich habe auch mit Oakley schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...
Seitdem trage ich eine Revision (Ballistischeschutzbrille).
Die Revision ist die exklusivere Oakley .

Grüße.


----------



## Biker753 (30. August 2012)

Adidas hat eine tolle servieceleistung, Varioglas kostet allerdings um die 70 euro!

Ansonsten bietet alpina die günstige alternative zu uvex auch mit ersatzteilen!

btw bei dem "augenoptiker" wird mir schlecht, dass is so schlimm wie "glasvitrine"


----------



## palmilein (30. August 2012)

Biker753 schrieb:
			
		

> Adidas hat eine tolle servieceleistung, Varioglas kostet allerdings um die 70 euro!


Adidas ist in der Tat meiner Meinung nach der beste Sportbrillhersteller, wenn es nur allein um die Ersatzteile und den Service dahinter geht. Das das natürlich preisintensiv ist, ist auch keine Frage. Dennoch bekommt man so gesehen ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.



			
				Biker753 schrieb:
			
		

> btw bei dem "augenoptiker" wird mir schlecht, dass is so schlimm wie "glasvitrine"


*klugscheiß* Ist nur leider kein Pleonasmus, denn es gibt Augenoptiker und Feinoptiker.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2012)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

habe gute Erfahrungen mit Rudy Project gemacht. Hatte bisher zwei Bikebrillen von der Firma (Bj. '97 u '07), Ersatzgläser gibt es je nach Modell in vielen Varianten. Kostenpunkt 20-40E für normale Gläser, 65E für fotochromatische Gläser. In München habe ich die Ersatzgläser über Karstadt Sport bestellt, dauerte circa 2 Wochen. Auch Sport Schuster verkauft RP, Bestellung dort bestimmt auch möglich.

Die Brillen sind nicht billig -- mein aktuelles Modell, Rydon II -- kostet 125E, aber hält seit fünf Jahren im Sommer- u. Wintereinsatz und passt hervorragend auf meinen schmalen Kopf.

   Lenka K.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2012)

Mein Tipp ist BRIKO.
Ich habe so rund um 1998-2002 mal 2 BRIKO Sprinter gekauft (Mit Optikadapter rd. 300,- DM). Ersatzteile gab es per mail immer kostenlos direkt von BRIKO.

Jetzt 2012 war auch das Gestell hin. Und BRIKO hat das Modell noch im Sortiment, jetzt aber für 29 Euro nochwas incl 2 Polycarbonatscheiben.

Gruß


----------



## Nd-60 (1. Dezember 2012)

StreetDownHill schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit Oakley schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...
> Seitdem trage ich eine Revision (Ballistischeschutzbrille).
> Die Revision ist die exklusivere Oakley .
> 
> Grüße.



nun revision, ich hätte keine lust auf die dicken Scheiben , aber jetzt kann die Granate einschlagen.

und bei "O" bekommt man wenigstens auch nachdem das Produkt offiziell vom markt verschwunden ist noch Ersatz. 
in sachen Verfügbarkeit ist auch adidas auf einen sehr hohen Niveau vor allem führen diese Brillen viele läden aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (3. Dezember 2012)

Kann das mit Uvex nur bestätigen mit einem aktuellen Beispiel. Habe mir die Brille Hawk inkl. 3 Sätze Gläser gekauft und noch um einen Klarglassatz erweitert. Produkt ist soweit prima. Bei einem Sturz vor ein paar Wochen ist mit das Gestell an der linken Fassung gebrochen. Ich wollte bei Uvex Ersatz ordern und habe heute die Rückmeldung erhalten, dass die Brille nur incl. Gläsern (also drei Sätzen) geliefert wird. Was für ein Schmarrn!


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*Habe verschiedene Brillen von Alpina und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Die Funktion ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der Preis bewegt sich im vertretbarem Rahmen und das Beste man bekommt Nasenpads & Ersatzgläser als günstiges Ersatzteil. 
Darum ein fettes *

.


----------



## nico-las (29. Juli 2013)

war kurz davor die Uvex Sphere oder Active Vario zu bestellen, aber das spricht ja eher fuer Alpina. Kann da jemand ein vergleichbares Modell empfehlen?


----------



## fruchtmoose (29. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Juli 2013)

nico-las schrieb:


> war kurz davor die Uvex Sphere oder Active Vario zu bestellen, aber das spricht ja eher fuer Alpina.



ist doch die gleiche Firma
oder Unterscheidet sich da der Support?


----------



## nico-las (30. Juli 2013)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ist doch die gleiche Firma
> oder Unterscheidet sich da der Support?



wenn ich mir die Erfahrungen mit Ersatzteilen oben durchlese, dann ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (30. Juli 2013)

ich war vor einiger zeit auch am überlegen mir eine neue brille zuzulegen, da meine oakley einen leichten sprung im rahmen hat und ich angst hatte, dass sie demnächst ganz den geist aufgibt.
ich hatte mir anfangs die alpina twist four vl+ ausgewählt, mir wurde hier drin aber auch immer wieder das entsprechende uvex modell empfohlen.
wenn ich das von pfadfinderin so lese, bin ich froh mir das mit dem brillenkauf erstmal abgeschminkt zu haben, uvex ist für mich dadurch jedenfalls gestorben.
ich finde eine derartige produktpolitik auch als extrem schlechtes beispiel, grade wenn man sich den preis der uvex brillen vor augen hält.

dumm ist nur, dass sich diesbezüglich hersteller vielfach recht einig sind und die kunden mehr oder weniger kaum alternativen haben.

ich weis, dass in foren die mitglieder häufig in ihrer eigenen welt leben und das jeweilige "metier" ihr leben ist.
wenn jemand als großes hobbx biken hat und jedes jedes jahr zig tausend km auf dem rad verbringt, ist eine radbrille für 100 euro eine kleinigkeit und oakley, adidas, rudy project etc. eine selbstverständlichkeit.
da ist es dann auch keine große sache, sich für 150 euro eine "gute brille" zu kaufen...

so ganz nebenbei. 
hat schonmal jemand das vergnügen gehabt z.b. ein adidas produkt zu reklamieren, bei dem der händler einfach keine gewährleistung übernehmen mag?
viel spaß dabei- und bitte vor dem kauf dringend eine rechtschutzversicherung mit abschliessen!!!


----------



## americo (30. Juli 2013)

alpina bietet übrigends z.b. für seine twist four vl+ ersatzgläser an.

z.b. bei sportcomponents für ca. 20 euro.


----------

